# How do I get more visitors/customers to my site?



## boiptees (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I launched my site a couple of months ago. I'm completely new to internet marketing and really don't know where to start.

I have a facebook and twitter for my company but I don't know what to post. I just know that I shouldn't only talk about the company, so I end up not posting much.

I've been cold calling businesses around town, which has helped to get some sales, but I really hate cold calling. I'd rather get at least some people coming to me, but I get only about 20 or less visits per day.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Here is my website by the way.


----------



## Artie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Here's a nice website where you can learn more about social media and marketing: Social Media Examiner: Social media marketing how to, research, case studies, news and more!

Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## Phillips21 (Jan 30, 2013)

It's a very interesting topic. I have over 1050 likes on Facebook but still find it hard to convert the likes into sales. 

I found the easy way for us to create topics to post about is to sponsor Athletes, get involved in charity or events. 




Shane Phillips


----------



## boiptees (Feb 7, 2013)

Phillips21 said:


> It's a very interesting topic. I have over 1050 likes on Facebook but still find it hard to convert the likes into sales.
> 
> I found the easy way for us to create topics to post about is to sponsor Athletes, get involved in charity or events.
> 
> ...


How did you get that many likes? Could you post a link to your facebook so that I can see it?

Thanks


----------



## boiptees (Feb 7, 2013)

Artie1 said:


> Here's a nice website where you can learn more about social media and marketing: Social Media Examiner: Social media marketing how to, research, case studies, news and more!
> 
> Hope this helps, good luck!


Okay, great! I'll check this out! Thanks


----------



## Phillips21 (Jan 30, 2013)

boiptees said:


> How did you get that many likes? Could you post a link to your facebook so that I can see it?
> 
> Thanks


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Haste-Clothing/221485281197460?ref=ts



Shane Phillips


----------



## Phillips21 (Jan 30, 2013)

A good way I have found to get "likes" on Facebook is to make friends and family admins to your site and they then can send invites to all their friend to like your page. They get a direct message from them and an email. 


Shane Phillips


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Try giving some stuff away to your market group (you figure out how) once your in thier eyes, the rest is up to you.. You've got to give some to get some..


----------



## Phillips21 (Jan 30, 2013)

We have tried that! We have given loads of shirts away. Maybe I'm just being impatient. 
Does anyone have any good ideas on a give away comp to run on Facebook? 


Shane Phillips


----------



## boiptees (Feb 7, 2013)

johnnyb57 said:


> Try giving some stuff away to your market group (you figure out how) once your in thier eyes, the rest is up to you.. You've got to give some to get some..


Well the problem is getting infront of them in the first place...


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

SEO baby it is all about SEO. If you don't know how to do it yourself then pay to have it done.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Well what kind of stuff are you planning to do ?


----------



## boiptees (Feb 7, 2013)

SickPuppy said:


> SEO baby it is all about SEO. If you don't know how to do it yourself then pay to have it done.


I've been working on the SEO. I'm just not sure how long until I start noticing an increase in traffic. Thanks though, this assures me that SEO is as important as people say it is


----------



## boiptees (Feb 7, 2013)

johnnyb57 said:


> Well what kind of stuff are you planning to do ?


I honestly have no idea. That's why I joined the forum


----------



## transfernator (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi,
I think that the facebook likes come from posting interesting photos, news and other... When the members like them they appear to the people that didn't know the group. Does anyone know a site witch explains how to CEO website?


----------



## Boomersooner275 (Aug 16, 2012)

We have seen modest growth on Facebook by staying interactive. Our niche market is military. My buddy and I spent 6 years as Army Rangers. We post pictures, ask question, and just stay involved. We have been doing it about 5 months and have around 5500 likes. We don't pay for likes, if we find something interesting we post it. Most of the time others that follow us will comment and re-post which gets us more likes. Obviously our audience has grown and so have sales. It's a lot of work, but it really starts paying off after a while.
www.facebook.com/OnPointUSA, if you want to see the kind of things we post. It is a lot of fun too!


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Really liked your site, few understand what its like to be military.. maybe some can get a taste.. good luck and be proud..


----------



## pcrat (Feb 19, 2013)

facebook likes dont mean crap, just means they LIKE your page or posts. i dont use facebook. but hey it works for some people. Word of mouth is an exellent way! I just started T shirts, but have been cutting decals etc for a little while. I work at a sheet metal shop. I have a metal cabinet in my department, i cut alot of decals, and put em on it, alot of people love em and now know i do that, and i get alot of smaller business just from that. but they tell there friends etc. I have cards made up from vista print I hand out. cheap $10.00 for 250 free shipping. 

Craigs list works somewhat. I would make up a few T-shirts or hoddies etc. and maybe bring them to your work hand em up, 
Create your business on your shirt, wear it around alot. if your going to walmart, or whatever, take the shirt off your wearing and put that one on, people will see it, put your website logo whatever on your vehical(s). 

I do alot of discounts for people I work with, but I tell them im doing this cheaper for you since i work with ya. But there friends dont mind the little bit of a higher price. 

Trust me, a cool backwindow graphic, with your website under it, will attract alot of attention. Multi layers attract more attention then just a simple one color graphic, even tho it may for some. 

Cold calling ,,, yea i dont do that. I hate when i get calls lol. 

But hey if ya ever see a guy with a blank trailer, even an enclosed snowmobile trailer etc, stop and ask em. 

but... theres a guy who delivers candi to our company, has a big blank horse trailer lol. I asked him if he wanted something on the side. .. lets just say hes a cheap *** lol. I gave him a CHEAP price too.

I dont know, these are just what works for me. you cant put up a site and expect them to come to it. even with a facebook page. but yea slapping a bunch of cool decals on my cabinet attracts alot of attention at my work. 

Good Luck


----------



## Boaflynn (Jan 18, 2013)

that's seo many people talking about nowadays, it looks easy but really not at all.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
custom hand painted shoes online store, 80% discount


----------



## Boomersooner275 (Aug 16, 2012)

Well the Facebook likes do mean crap to us, there is a direct correlation to number of liked and sales growth. Facebook is not all we do, but it helps. The key to Facebook is organic growth!


----------



## RuzCustomTees (Sep 21, 2011)

I had a website, and after hard work and struggle I found out that it is not as easy as it sounds to have a website. I know someone who spends 15-20K per month to pull traffic to his website.


----------



## boiptees (Feb 7, 2013)

Boomersooner275 said:


> Well the Facebook likes do mean crap to us, there is a direct correlation to number of liked and sales growth. Facebook is not all we do, but it helps. The key to Facebook is organic growth!


Exactly! I'm just using it as one of many tools. I have been having a hard time with it though. I know I should post more often, but I'm stumped as to what to post. We just put client's graphics on their shirts so it isn't like we even have a specific niche. Just anyone who needs custom printed apparel. Sometimes I worry that the lack of likes keep other people from liking us


----------



## Calico2829 (Jan 26, 2013)

If you are presenting yourself/brand to the world, you must also realize you cannot hide behind Facebook or a website hoping for 'likes' or page views....lol You have to get creative & sometimes put yourself in situations that are out of your comfort zone - Cold Calling, sales, networking etc....dreaming & talking about it is one thing, doing it & making money is an entirely different beast. If your not willing to do that, you may as well forget it. hmmmmm did Bill gates or Steve Jobs use Facebook?...


----------

